# 3 parents/family!!



## MRC (Jul 20, 2010)

New B.C. family law could legalize having three parents

What's next?


----------



## christiana (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps His return?


----------



## reformedminister (Jul 20, 2010)

Whenever you don't have absolutes like the Word of God as the foundation of your laws and beliefs, then anything goes. In our country, we are not far from that. I was in a conversation the other day with my adult son about homosexual marriage and those who promote it. It disgusts me. There is more warrant for polygamy than homosexual marriage. Polygamy was never in God's will but in the Old Testament he overlooked it. It was something that the heathen cultures embraced and Israel adopted the custom. On the other hand, homosexual marriage is something God could never overlook because it is an abomination and a sexual sin of a more perverse nature than others.


----------

